# Bahnsen's downloads are free right now



## RamistThomist (Oct 15, 2020)

cmfnow.com has all of Bahnsen's downloads for free

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jw (Oct 15, 2020)

The cost is found in adding them all to the cart individually!  Thanks for the heads up, Jacob.

You will expend some effort in having to add individual mp3s to the cart one at a time (some of the series have zip files of the whole set, but not most). One trick I used on the voluminous sets that did not have zip files as selecting "Add to Cart" for one, then immediately using ctrl+F to type in the number of the next "n of n" iteration. Not ideal, but better than scrolling.

P.S. - Also, once you get the email, you can use a browser extension like "DownloadThemAll" to mass download the MP3s, be sure to include the zip files too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian R. (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll have to get in on this. I hear his lectures on Calvin's Institutes and WCF are really good. Anybody suggest any of Bahnsen's other lecture sets?


----------



## Taylor (Oct 15, 2020)

Brian R. said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'll have to get in on this. I hear his lectures on Calvin's Institutes and WCF are really good. Anybody suggest any of Bahnsen's other lecture sets?


I would imagine that, given his academic expertise, his lectures on Western philosophy would be really good.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 15, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> I would imagine that, given his academic expertise, his lectures on Western philosophy would be really good.



His specific expertise was 20th century philosophy, and his talks on Wittgenstein et al are really good. His take on the Renaissance is interesting. Ancient philosophy is hit and miss. Medieval philosophy is okay but he really didn't extend the analysis of Aquinas beyond the typical nature-grace dialectic.

His lectures on Political Ethics are good. I've listened to his 90 or so lectures on Situational/Normative ethics several times through.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 15, 2020)

Brian R. said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'll have to get in on this. I hear his lectures on Calvin's Institutes and WCF are really good. Anybody suggest any of Bahnsen's other lecture sets?



Political Ethics are good. 
Economic Ethics are really good.
Situational and Normative ethics are outstanding.
Modern Philosophy.
Philosophy of Christianity is good. He even deals with the early Plantinga.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 15, 2020)

In any case, I am exhorting this Lord's Day, so I _really_ didn't need this distraction right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Logan (Oct 17, 2020)

I was very glad to hear this but WOW, THAT IS A PAINFUL SITE!

Very interested in Calvin's Institutes, but free or not, I'm not going to sit there and add 81 files to cart, one at a time, with a page refresh in between each one that brings me back to the top of the page every time. Now if we could crowdsource this and get them all downloaded and organized...but that's against the TOS.


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Oct 18, 2020)

Logan said:


> I was very glad to hear this but WOW, THAT IS A PAINFUL SITE!
> 
> Very interested in Calvin's Institutes, but free or not, I'm not going to sit there and add 81 files to cart, one at a time, with a page refresh in between each one that brings me back to the top of the page every time. Now if we could crowdsource this and get them all downloaded and organized...but that's against the TOS.


The Bahnsen Project will be remastering and reorganizing. Spring 2021 is the target date I think.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mikey (Oct 18, 2020)

BayouHuguenot said:


> cmfnow.com has all of Bahnsen's downloads for free


I've waited so long for this -- never thought it'd happen!

Thank you so much for letting us know!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Oct 20, 2020)

Jeff Durban just announced that he is working together with Dr Bahnsons son to not only make these audio files available through the Apologia website, but also much more including video for free.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OldSchoolPresbyterian (Oct 21, 2020)

Would any of you happen to know if there's a way to get the MP3s off of the CMF website onto an iPhone without the use of a PC? I don't have a PC, don't use iTunes, and only use an iPhone and iPad. I've read that that MP3s must be placed into iTunes on a PC or Mac and then synced to the iPhone. I'm hoping there's a way to access the MP3s directly from an iPhone without the use of iTunes or a PC. Thank you.


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Oct 21, 2020)

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> Jeff Durban just announced that he is working together with Dr Bahnsons son to not only make these audio files available through the Apologia website, but also much more including video for free.


I am glad to hear they will be more accessible. In other similar news, it also sounds like Walter Martin's Bible answer man will be available soon as well for those that are interested. Before this point it sounded like Hank H was suppressing those episodes.


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Oct 21, 2020)

CaptainMarvel said:


> Would any of you happen to know if there's a way to get the MP3s off of the CMF website onto an iPhone without the use of a PC? I don't have a PC, don't use iTunes, and only use an iPhone and iPad. I've read that that MP3s must be placed into iTunes on a PC or Mac and then synced to the iPhone. I'm hoping there's a way to access the MP3s directly from an iPhone without the use of iTunes or a PC. Thank you.


Yeah, this is certainly an odd “feature” of the iphone. You can’t get mp3s into a library directly on the phone or iPad. Very frustrating that they require a PC (!!!!) with itunes to get mp3s on the phone. 

You can download from the CMF website into your files folder on the iPad and listen to them that way (individually; again, you can’t put them in your music library without a PC). But the iPhone is unable to be used in this way.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Oct 21, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up! I started his series on Proverbs. I am delighted I won't have to spend $100 to finish it.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Oct 21, 2020)

The Sproul/Behnsen debate over apologetics should be woth a listen.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Oct 21, 2020)

retroGRAD3 said:


> In other similar news, it also sounds like Walter Martin's Bible answer man will be available soon as well for those that are interested.


Where did you hear this news? I'd love to find Martin's audio.


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Oct 21, 2020)

Josh Williamson said:


> Where did you hear this news? I'd love to find Martin's audio.


I apologize for not being able to give an exact source. I listen to a bunch of podcasts each day and I heard the comment in passing either on a recent episode of Cultish (apologia network) or Revealed Apologetics (with Eli Ayala). One of those two have recently acquired the rights to the audio or has partnered with someone with the rights. If I had to make an educated guess, it might end up being Cultish as they are in the same vein as Walter Martin in what they do. If I find the exact moment of the quote, I will update this comment.

Also though, how are things going for you Pastor Williamson? I know recently you have come under attack for standing on the truth of God.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Oct 23, 2020)

retroGRAD3 said:


> I apologize for not being able to give an exact source. I listen to a bunch of podcasts each day and I heard the comment in passing either on a recent episode of Cultish (apologia network) or Revealed Apologetics (with Eli Ayala). One of those two have recently acquired the rights to the audio or has partnered with someone with the rights. If I had to make an educated guess, it might end up being Cultish as they are in the same vein as Walter Martin in what they do. If I find the exact moment of the quote, I will update this comment.
> 
> Also though, how are things going for you Pastor Williamson? I know recently you have come under attack for standing on the truth of God.



Thanks mate. I'll make sure to keep a look out for Martin's material. 

Things are going really well here; the Lord indeed has been mighty in battle (Psalm 24:8). Since taking our stand over the LGBT issue, we have seen the church grow and we've had numerous gospel encounters with people in the community. We are yet to feel any pushback from our town, rather the majority seem to be supportive of our stance. We are amazed at all the Lord is doing here.

Reactions: Edifying 1 | Rejoicing 3


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Oct 23, 2020)

Josh Williamson said:


> Thanks mate. I'll make sure to keep a look out for Martin's material.
> 
> Things are going really well here; the Lord indeed has been mighty in battle (Psalm 24:8). Since taking our stand over the LGBT issue, we have seen the church grow and we've had numerous gospel encounters with people in the community. We are yet to feel any pushback from our town, rather the majority seem to be supportive of our stance. We are amazed at all the Lord is doing here.


Praise God! I am so glad to hear that.


----------



## MSH (Nov 10, 2020)

While I am familiar with Bahnsen and Gentry, I’m not familiar with Wilkins and Butler. Anyone here know if their material is worth downloading or not? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 10, 2020)

MSH said:


> While I am familiar with Bahnsen and Gentry, I’m not familiar with Wilkins and Butler. Anyone here know if their material is worth downloading or not? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 10, 2020)

MSH said:


> While I am familiar with Bahnsen and Gentry, I’m not familiar with Wilkins and Butler. Anyone here know if their material is worth downloading or not? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Butler was supposed to be Bahnsen's protoge, but it never materialized. He wrote some original stuff on the transcendental argument


----------



## MSH (Nov 10, 2020)

BayouHuguenot said:


> no



Can you explain why? 

What about Wilkins? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reformed Quest (Nov 10, 2020)

MSH said:


> Can you explain why?
> 
> What about Wilkins?
> 
> ...



A caution is appropriate for Steve Wilkins' teaching because he is a Federal Vision proponent. He is one of the original signatories of the 2007 Federal Vision Statement. The 2007 PCA report on FV documents problems with Wilkins theology. You may recall that adherents to FV theology do not meet the membership requirements of the Puritan Board. I have audio from about 5 years ago where Wilkins teaches that Baptism causes you to be born again.


----------



## MSH (Nov 10, 2020)

Reformed Quest said:


> A caution is appropriate for Steve Wilkins' teaching because he is a Federal Vision proponent. He is one of the original signatories of the 2007 Federal Vision Statement. The 2007 PCA report on FV documents problems with Wilkins theology. You may recall that adherents to FV theology do not meet the membership requirements of the Puritan Board. I have audio from about 5 years ago where Wilkins teaches that Baptism causes you to be born again.



Thanks for the heads up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

